# Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer



## jochen (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Könntet Ihr uns Ideen und Tipps geben wie man hier eine ansehnliche und zweckmässige Ufergestaltung bauen kann.

als erstes ein Bild ohne Folie,

 

hier mit der Folie,

    

Ich weiß die Situation ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei    , aber die Trockenmauer stand schon lange vor dem Teichbau,für die Rohrdurchführung (50 HT) und den Einlauf vom Wasserfall hab ich die Mauer geändert aber ansonsten soll sie so bleiben wie sie vor vielen Jahren gebaut worden ist.
Da ich auf kleinsten Raum gebaut habe, sollte der Wasserspiegel wie auf den Bildern zu sehen direkt an der Mauer stehen.


----------



## Thorsten (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hi Jochen,

meine Empfehlung wäre:

entweder...
__ Schwertlilien pflanzen, diese wachsen sehr hoch und verdecken den Teichrand.

oder __ Papageienfeder pflanzen, diese wachsen zwar nicht so hoch aber breiten sich dafür aus.


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

so kann es echt nicht bleiben. Die Folie klappt früher oder später mit Sicherheit runter und dann ist das Wasser wech.

Ich könnte mir z.B. vorstellen vom Teich her nochmals Steine aufzuschichten. Natürlich mit Vlies auf der Folie!
Die Folie wird senkrecht zwischen den Steinreihen eingeklemmt.

Hmm... gibts noch andere Ideen?


----------



## Kalle (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo,

ich würde die Folie einschlagen und die Folie danach mit den Steinen (Trockenmauer) mit Zement verbinden. So habs ich jedenfalls gemacht.

Ist zwar erst 2 Wochen her, hält aber noch. Grins.  

Und den Rest der Folie würde ich auch mit Zement "bestreichen". So hast du jedenfalls UV Schutz.

Nach 2,3 Jahren schaut das ganze auch noch sehr sehr natürlich aus.  

Nachteil dieses Vorschlages ist das der Zement ständig Wasser zieht.  

Grüße

morphantro


----------



## jochen (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo...

Erstmal besten Dank für die Antworten,
das ich hier nicht falsch verstanden werde, was momentan auf den Bildern zu sehen ist war nur eine Notlösung um über den Winter zu kommen, ich hoffe das ich endlich mitte Mai wieder "Voll belastbar"....  bin, um mit den Teichbau weiter zu machen.
Der Teich wird dann neu gestaltet, Substrat, Pflanzen, Dekoration, Pumpen einbringen, etc. 
Jetzt habe ich noch die Möglichkeit, diese schwierige Ufergestaltung zu planen, vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Ideen.


----------



## jochen (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo...

@Morphantro,

Könntest du bitte von deiner Ufergestaltung ein Bild einstellen?
Eine kleine Skizze, wie du die Folie eingeschlagen hast, und danach vermörtelt wurde wäre auch hilfreich.

@ all,

vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Vorschläge...


----------



## Kalle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

hier gibts paar Bilder von meinem Teich. (Noch im Bau).

Mit der Folie einschlagen ist ganz einfach. 

Einfach so ne Welle "falten", und dann die Folie mit Zement mit den Steinen verbinden. Das geht jedenfalls bei flacheren Zonen viel besser. Auf den Bilder siehst du leider nicht mehr wie ich diese eingeschlagen habe.

Bei mir schaut ab und zu noch die schwarze Folie hervor. Diese wird nach und nach mit Zement verkleidet. Auf einmal wenn ich das machen würde, würde das ganze in den Teich rutschen.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp.

Ritze paar halb zentimeter Große "Schlitze" in den Zement. Also unterhalb deiner Trockenmauer. Danach gehst in den Wald und besorgst dir __ Moos. Dies klemmst du in die Schlitze, aber so, daß das Moos bis kurz ins Wasser ragt.

Siehe Bilder.....

Nur ein Tipp.

Gruß Morphantro


----------



## Kalle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Sorry,

hier die Bilder 

 

 

 

 

 

Ich hoffe du oder auch Ihr könnt damit was anfangen.

grüße aus franken


morphantro


----------



## StefanS (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

mir gefällt der Vorschlag von Annett sehr gut (muss ich hier einmal sagen: Wie fast alle Vorschläge von Annett). Also: Steine noch einmal davorsetzen. Ergänzend würde ich allerdings auch geeignete Pflanzen mit Lehm in die Fugen setzen und die Mauer so begrünen.

Ich will ja nicht __ unken, aber die Lösung von morphantro würde vermutlich noch nicht einmal hier den Winter überstehen (wobei ich seine Sig als fast schon genial empfinde).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Stefan...

Danke für die Antwort,

meinst du jetzt _normale_ Trockenmauerplanzen wie __ Steinbrech, Mauerpfeffer, Zimbelkraut etc, oder gibt es spezifische Pflanzen die das feuchte Klima an einer Trockenmauer direkt am Teich lieben und sich in den engen Fugen oder auf der Mauerkrone wohlfühlen.

Anders gefragt, zu welchen Pflanzen würdest du (ihr) mir raten.

In der Natur sieht man oft __ Farne zwischen den Steinen wachsen, würde mir persönlich  unter anderem auch gefallen.
Gibt es dazu eine geeinete Farnart die nicht so hoch wächst?


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

ich denke normale Steingartenpflanzen verfaulen Dir an diesem Standort. Zumindest dort, wo in irgendeiner Form durch Kapillaren Wasser aufsteigen wird. Früher oder später sammelt sich hinter der Trockenmauer im Teich sicherlich auch Substrat. Und das übernimmt dann die Wasserleitung.
Ich würde es z.B. mit dem __ Bodendecker __ Pfennigkraut probieren. Das bleibt schön niedrig, gedeiht auf trocken und feuchten Böden und hat im Frühsommer auch noch schöne gelbe Blüten.
Dazwischen dann natürlich solche Pflanzen wie Farn. Ich liebe Farn-allerdings mag der Schatten und den habe ich am Teich nun mal nicht zu bieten.  
Auch bei Werner kannst Du mal mit dem Stichwort "Farn" suchen. Scheint aber alles für Halbschatten-Schatten zu sein. 
Onoclea sensibilis -__ Perlfarn, Thelypteris palustris (syn. Dryopteris thelypteris) -__ Sumpffarn, Athyrium filix-femina -Frauenfarn, Dryopteris filix-mas -Gemeiner Wurmfarn. Evtl. wirst Du ja fündig.
Schau auch mal in die Rubrik "Nasse Wiese"-da könntest Du ebenfalls fündig werden. Wobei dieser Begriff m.W.n. davon ausgeht, dass das Substrat ab und an auch mal ganz trocken wird.

Apropo Werner- ich hab ihn leider bisher nicht erreicht. 
Vielleicht solltet Ihr mal versuchen anzurufen?! Würde mir aber nicht zuviele Hoffnungen machen- wenn man liest, wieviel Leute in den Foren noch auf Planzen warten wird er wohl Dauerstreß haben.


----------



## jochen (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Annett,

danke für die Antwort, ich denke das mit den Farnen wird meine Sonntagslektüre sein, ein paar schattige Ecken hab ich am Teich.

 Bei mir fühlt sich ein Farn auf jeden Fall wohler als eine Lotusblume.    :?


----------



## Kalle (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo StefanS und die anderen,

also meine "Lösung" würde den Winter schon überstehen. Habe schon einiges dergleichen in meinem Garten "gebaut". Da friert nichts auf, wenn du das meinst. Mischverhältnis Sand-Zement 2:1.

Bis jetzt bin ich damit gut gefahren....


Gruß

Morphantro  

P.S.  Ist ja auch Geschmackssache


----------



## Kalle (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo,

ich bins nochmal. Möchte etwas mit meinen __ Moos klar stellen.

Vielleicht meinte das StefanS: 

Heute regnete es bei uns recht stark. Das Moos ist jetzt leider nicht mehr dort wo es war, sondern schwimmt munter im Teich umher.

Also werde ich es wieder dem Teich entnehmen, und ziehe den Zement bis an die Wasseroberkante. 

Gruß 

morphantro


----------



## StefanS (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

der Antwort von Andrea kann ich nichts (und schon gar nichts besseres) heinzufügen.

Halo mophranto,

nein, was ich meinte, ist, dass man Folie mit dünn aufgestrichenem Zement weder fixieren noch schützen kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kalle (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo,

daß da bischen was an Zement drauf muß ist ja klar. Sonst wird das nix. Hast ja recht.

gruß

morphantro


----------



## jochen (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo,

Nun haben wir die Randgestaltung so gut wie fertiggestellt, dank euren Anregungen bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden.   

 

Ich habe die Folie mit Steinen, Eichenstämmen, Eichenrinde und Totholz verkleidet.
Dabei habe ich die Folie zwischen der Deko geklemmt, so das sie wie von Annett beschrieben senkrecht steht und dabei keine Kapillarwirkung erzielt.
Verschieden Pflanzen die davor gepflanzt sind, sollen das Ganze noch auflockern, doch das braucht Zeit.
Die Steinmauer werde ich noch mit __ Pfennigkraut eindecken.
Der Hintergrund, also der Hang wird noch bepflanzt, so das ich hoffentlich mal keine Rohrleitungen mehr sehe...  
Die Rohrleitungen werden evtl. noch mit Eichenrinde getarnt.

Eine Problemzone gibt es aber noch, und das ist die Bepflanzung direkt an der Terrasse. (Steilufer)
Hier habe ich ebenfalls Eichenstämme und Basaltpallisaten mit Drähten befestigt. An diesen wiederum, Taschenmatten als Deko für das Steilufer. (Habe ich alles von karsten abgekupfert)... 
Die Lösung gefällt mir persönlich recht gut.

Doch nun zu meinen Problem... 

Was für Pflanzen könnte ich in den Spalt zwischen Basalt bzw. Eichenstämmen und Terrasse pflanzen. Sie sollten den momentan nicht besonders schönen Übergang zwischen Terrasse und Teich verdecken. 
Der Spalt hat eine Breite von max. 3cm. (an manchen Stellen nur 1cm) und ist immer mit Staunässe verbunden? 

Hier habe ich es mal mit __ Wassernabel versucht...

 

Das Teilstück habe ich mit __ Bachminze bepflanzt, hier ging es relativ einfacher da der Abstand 10 cm betrug, ich hoffe die Pflanzen fühlen sich wohl...:? 

 

Und hier noch mal ein Teil der unbepflanzten Problemzone...


----------



## Dodi (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen!

In einen so kleinen Spalt würde ich vielleicht Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht pflanzen. Das wächst schnell und überwuchtert über kurz oder lang den Rand, hängt in den Teich über - wird ja auch nicht so hoch.


----------



## bonsai (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,
__ Pfennigkraut benötigt wenig Platz für die Wurzeln, ist nicht zu aufdringlich, leicht zu bremsen und vor allem Pflegeleicht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Moin Jochen,

wie wäre es mit __ Moos? Das versperrt Dir auch garantiert nicht die Sicht auf den Teich 
Die __ gelbe Gauklerblume könnte auch noch gehen.... 
Bei mir würde sich sogar meine Segge (Carex) in solche Ritzen setzen, aber die wird halt auch "einige" cm hoch 

Wie hoch darf es denn werden?


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Ihr Drei,

Komischerweisse hatte ich diese Pflanzen zu denen Ihr mir geraten habt schon im Teich, habe sie sofort wieder ausgebuddelt und in die Spalten gesetzt.
Mit den Resultat bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden,hoffe das alles anwächst und dank euch noch mal für die schnellen Antworten....

Ein Bildchen stell ich später noch dazu, seit gestern pisst es in Strömen...


----------



## Kalle (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

für deine kleinen Ritze und Spalten an deiner Terasse habe ich die richtige Pflanze (Seingewächs) bei mir im Garten. Schaut etwas unscheinbar aus, und wächst überall. Vielleicht hast du sie bei dir auch im Garten. 

Wäre auch auf jedenfall was für deinen Wasserfall sowie zwischen den Steinen.
Geschmackssache. Aber immerhin besser als Teichfolie die man sieht.

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hi Kalle,

na her damit... , wie nennt sich die Pflanze?


----------



## jochen (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo,

hier die Bilder dazu...

zur Bepflanzung habe ich wie beschrieben, __ Pfennigkraut, Sumpfvergißmeinnicht und Gauklerblume verwendet, wenns den gut anwächst, hoffe ich im nächsten Sommer nichts mehr von der Folie bzw. Spalt zu sehen...

  

zumindest die __ gelbe Gauklerblume scheint sich wohl zu fühlen...

 

hier einige Bilder zum eigentlichen Thema, Ufergestaltung an Trockenmauer, dank eurer Hilfe zu meiner Zufriedenheit...  gelöst. Vielleicht hat ja der Ein oder Andere das selbe Problem und man kann mit den Bildern helfen.

An diesen Uferteil wurde die Folie mit einer Kirschbaumwurzel dekoriert. Rechts von der Wurzel ist noch etwas von der Rückleitung vom Filter zu erkennen, die hinter dem Eichenstamm in den Teich strömt. Auf dem Eichenstamm hat sich eine schöne Moosschicht gebildet. Vorne rechts sogar ein paar "Schwammerln".

 

An der Sumpfzone habe ich den Sand höher als den Wasserspiegel eingebracht, und dient damit den Pflanzen die nur nasse Füße möchten...

 

Hier habe ich ein Stück Totholz (Eiche) angebracht und Pfennigkraut als Tarnung vor der Folie...


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Sehr schön  

sieht gut aus !


in die Ritzen könnte man noch Pinienrinde oder passenden
Splitt oder Kies streuen um den den Eindruck zu vermitteln das Alles
schon ewig so liegt.

mfG
k.


----------



## bonsai (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Moin Jochen,
das ist richtig schön geworden.
Wenn das jetzt noch etwas zusammenwächst wird es im Ganzen auch stimmiger oder reifer ist wohl der bessere Ausdruck.
Genieß es.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## jochen (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo,

Ja so langsam kommt die Zeit um den Teich zu genießen, die Fertigstellung des Pflanzenteiches muss noch gemacht werden, und am Wasserfall das ein oder andere Pflänzchen gesetzt werden, aber das Ziel ist in Sichtweite.  

@ Karsten, werde mal nach den passenden Kies Ausschau halten.

Danke nochmal an allen Usern die geholfen haben...


----------



## jochen (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo,


nun ist schon fast ein Jahr vergangen,
von der Folie kann man Dank euren Ideen und Beiträgen so gut wie nichts mehr sehen,

die Ufergestaltung trägt jetzt sogar Früchte... 

          


Er scheint sich auch eingewöhnt zu haben... 

 

Das alles mußte bei Schmuddelwetter abgelichtet werden, wer weiß wie lange die Beeren noch hängen...


----------



## sabine71 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

ich muß schon sagen  

sieht absolut super aus. 1  

Wäre schön, wenn noch weitere Forenmitglieder in Abständen mal neue Fotos
 von Ihren fertiggestellten/älter werdenden "Problemzonen" einstellen würden :beeten: 


Grüße

Sabine
(die noch an mehreren Teich-Problemstellen arbeiten muß  )


----------



## Kolja (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

durch Annett bin ich auf Deine Ufergestaltung aufmerksam geworden. Wunderbar, so ähnlich soll es bei mir auch aussehen.

Ich mache mir jetzt nur Gedanken, ob nicht zu viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen. Was hast Du denn als Substrat zwischen die Steine gefüllt? Wird das bei Regen nicht ausgeschwemmt?

Ich habe mal gezeichnet, wie ich es verstanden habe:
 

Kommt das ungefähr mit Deinem Aufbau hin?

Wenn ich das so bauen könnte, das wäre klasse. Alles andere, was ich auch bei NG gelesen habe, erscheint mir sehr aufwendig.

Schon mal Danke


----------



## jochen (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Andrea,

 so wurde aufgebaut...

 

bei mir stand die Trockenmauer schon vor dem Teichbau,
wichtig ist die Drainage mit samt Drainagenvlies, bisher wurde das Substrat für die Trockenmauer (bei mir Sand mit Gartenerde vermischt) noch nicht in den Teich gespült.

Als Deko verwendeten wir Eichenrinde (mit __ Moos), Eichenstämme, Natursteine, (Diabas, Basalt) Pflanzen etc, von der Folie ist nichts mehr zu sehen.

So wie du es eingestellt hast könnte es auch klappen, auf einer Drainage samt Drainagenvlies würde ich aber nicht verzichten.


----------



## Kolja (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,


ganz herzlichen Dank. Sogar mit Zeichnung. 
Da ist ja alles drin, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe und alle Bedenken (Nährstoffeinspülung, Hinterspülung der Mauer etc.) sind ausgeräumt. So werde ich es machen. Gerade den Versatz zur Wasserseite hin, so dass wenn Erde herausgespült werden sollte, diese hinter die Teichfolie gerät.

Noch eine Frage zur Drainage.
Drainage = Schotter o.ä.?
Drainagevlies, was ist das? Bekomme ich das im Baumarkt?


----------



## jochen (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Andrea,

ich habe eine Schicht Schotter gelegt, ohne Sandanteil,
darunter das "normalo" gelbe Drainagerohr.

Drainagevlies läßt zwar Wasser durch, verhindert aber das einspülen von gößeren Partikeln,
ist eigentlich in jedem Baumarkt oder besser Baugeschäft zu bekommen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Servus Jochen

Gibts vielleicht neue Bilder 

Wäre schön den "Jetzt-Zustand" zu sehen 

[OT]Urlaub 
Sehen wir uns am 22.08.09 zum TT  würde mich sehr freuen [/OT]

Liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Wien nach Wallenfels
Helmut


----------



## jochen (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Helmut,

Stimmt habe schon lang nicht mehr geknippst, werde mal wieder Bilder einstellen.

[OT]ne Urlaub habe ich leider nicht,
nur absolut scheussliche Arbeitszeiten, momentan arbeite ich viel in der Nacht.

zb.  heute von 1.00 Uhr bis 3.00 Uhr,
dann von 4.00 Uhr bis 5.00 Uhr,
und dann fängts gleich wieder um 11.30 Uhr an...:crazy,
zum Treffen kann ich leider nicht kommen...:evil, ansonsten hätte ich mich schon längst angemeldet.[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Freue mich schon auf die Bilder 

[OT]Upps, das sind aber wirklich besch...ene Arbeitszeiten :evil und ... schade das du nicht kommen kannst [/OT]

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## silla (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*



jochen schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> Stimmt habe schon lang nicht mehr geknippst, werde mal wieder Bilder einstellen.



hallo jochen,

hab gerade deinen teichtread entdeckt und ich bin begeistert über deine ufergestaltung  . ich habe auch eine mauer im anschluss an den teich und habe nun dank dir die perfekte lösung dafür gefunden 

ich würde mich auch sehr über neue bilder freuen!!!!

grüßle
silla


----------



## Kermand (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

habe mit Interesse deinen Beitrag gelesen und wollte mal fragen, wie du meinen geplanten Aufbau findest.
Die Folie wollte ich nochmal nach vorne zum Teich hinziehen, so daß evtl. Nährstoffe von Ihr "weggeleitet werden" 
Ich plane, einen Wasserfall über die Trockenmauersteine nach unten laufen zu lassen... meinst du, das geht?

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## jochen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Kerstin,

wenn du so wie auf deiner Skizze arbeitest wird das leider zu enormen Wasserverlust führen.

Du solltest die Folie hinter den Steinen bis zum obersten Stein verlegen, ansonsten zieht dir ein Grossteil vom Wasser in die Drainage.

Hier ein Link zu meinem Wasserfall, vielleichts hilt`s...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504

mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Kermand (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort - stimmt du hast recht, das Wasser würde natürlich irgendwo versickern...
Du hast entlang des Wasserfalls/Bachlaufs ja dann Folie verlegt und diese mit der Teichfolie dann verklebt.
Wäre so ein Aufbau dann hier möglich?

 
Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## jochen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hi Kerstin,

schon sehr viel besser...

ideal ist es wenn du das Wasser zwingst über den Steinen zu laufen, das kannst du erreichen indem du eine Folie über den obersten Stein in Verbindung zum Wasserfallzulauf klebst.
Ansonsten könnte dir das Wasser hinter den obersten Stein der Folie entlang laufen,
dadurch hättest du zwar keinen Wasserverlust, jedoch würdest du das laufende Wasser hinter den Steinen nicht sehen.

Auf der oberen Folie kannst du Kies oder kleinere Steine zum Verdecken der Folie nehmen.
Hab mir dein Bild geklaut und den Folienverlauf etwas ungeschickt eingezeichnet...,

aber ich denke man kann erkennen wie ich das meine.

 

Grüssle,

Jochen.


----------



## Kermand (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen, 

ok, das werde ich versuchen - ist ja noch etwas hin, bis ich an dieser Stelle arbeiten werde, aber Ideen und Tipps sammeln ist jetzt glaube ich schon ganz gut...
Die Steine unter sich sollten dann wohl auch nochmal verklebt werden, bzw. in Beton (lila gezeichnet) gesetzt werden, damit das Wasser dann dort nicht auch wieder zwischen den Steinen verschwindet, so könnten die Steine dann auch miteinander fest verbunden werden...???

 


Gruß,
Kerstin


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Servus Kerstin

Die Steine mit Beton zu verbinden .... spricht nix dagegen, außer wenn du einen Stein versetzen willst ... das geht dann nimmer 

Und ..... zum betonieren nimm Trasszement


----------



## jochen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hi Kerstin,

machs wie von Helmut beschrieben mit Trasszement, dann wird es ideal...

Gruss,

Jochen


----------



## Barbe (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

wirklich schön  kalle


----------



## jochen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo,

nun will ich nach einigen Jahren auch hier ein kleines update bringen.

Wie schon in einem anderen Thema beschrieben lassen wir sehr gerne die Natur an und im Teich gestalten.

An manchen stellen, besonders wo das Totholz und die Wurzeln liegen, halten wir die Trockenmauer etwas frei, und lichten alle paar Tage mal etwas aus.

An anderen Stellen lassen wir die Pflanzen nach herzenslust ihren Lauf, nur selten wird hier Hand angelegt.

Ich stelle einfach einige Bilder ein, ohne gross zu schreiben...

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Hallo Jochen,

doch,ja,kommä gäloss. 
Spaß beiseite, es sieht RICHTIG toll aus. 

Aber,was blüht den da auf dem letzten Bild so schön?


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ufergestaltung an vorhandener Trockenmauer*

Servus Jochen

Herrlich "verwilderter" Teich/Wasserfall, ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------

